# Winter delivery



## GR22 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm looking at a mid-October build date. I was interested in PCD, but am apprehensive about a winter PCD date. From reading other posts, it seems like a mid October build would result in a mid December PCD date. If I'm reading those threads correctly, I'm a little concerned about then driving my new BMW back to Texas in potentially inclement weather (I'm getting all season tires). Also, how do they deal with inclement weather at the Performance Center? Given the timing, I'm leaning towards canceling the PCD and just taking delivery at my local dealer.
Thoughts?
Thanks,


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

Others may disagree but I'm thinking you should be fine taking delivery mid-December. December seems early for any significant snow in SC. Also if you're going thru Atlanta and taking I-20 west back to Texas, I'd be surprised if you hit any serious winter weather then. Even if you do, you'll be fine with All Season Tires.


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

I definitely wouldn't worry about snow in SC in December. It could get cold but I can't remember the last time we had any accumulation during that time frame and I've lived here a looooong time. Honestly though, it can be hard to predict what the weather will be like this far out. We've had Decembers where you could wear shorts and a t-shirt and we've had Decembers where it was cold enough to snow but never did. Either way though, they typically don't cancel deliveries unless we get ice which is far more common than snow in this area. It still doesn't happen very often though and even when it does it typically doesn't last more than a day or two tops. So worse case scenario, you end up staying another day or two before you head home. If I were you, I would do the PC delivery and just watch the weather as the delivery date gets closer so you know what clothes to pack.


----------



## M2Pilot (Jun 1, 2007)

I did mid-December PC pickup in 2015. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Mid December would almost certainly be fine. I remember one winter event in mid December in 23 years. In a really bad year we get 3 winter events from December through February. The odds are much more likely that it will be T shirt and shorts temps. We get 2 or 3 of those a month in Winter.


----------



## GR22 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone. If I'm understanding correctly, I'm expecting a mid-October build completion. My SA is projecting a December Perf Ctr delivery, but I called the BMW Genius number yesterday and that person told me in his experience he'd expect a November delivery. I don't know who's right, so we'll see. I've also been told I'll get a date for PCD once my car moves to 112 status? In any case, I'm feeling better about December.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

GR22 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. If I'm understanding correctly, I'm expecting a mid-October build completion. My SA is projecting a December Perf Ctr delivery, but I called the BMW Genius number yesterday and that person told me in his experience he'd expect a November delivery. I don't know who's right, so we'll see. I've also been told I'll get a date for PCD once my car moves to 112 status? In any case, I'm feeling better about December.


Once your car is built it will take approx. two weeks to arrive at the Performance Center (it is expedited through Customs since it is new and you didn't have a European Delivery). A November delivery is probable if the Center can schedule it.


----------



## GR22 (Apr 14, 2006)

Update: I was just offered Nov 29 as my PC delivery date. Looking forward to the experience. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## GR22 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Delivery update*

I picked her up last week. The PCD experience was great. I highly recommend it to anyone considering taking delivery in SC. All the people were great and nothing beats driving their car on their track.


----------

